# How about a Bonfire ?!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey there fellow outdoorspeople !

Today was kind of a lousy day. I spent the first part of it at a funeral. My step father's father passed away over the weekend and today was the funeral. At the luncheon afterward I was talking with my sister and brother in law. It seems that the only time a lot of us get together is at weddings and funerals. I know we talked about the same thing a few months ago when my grandmother passed away. We just spend too much time working and dealing with day to day activities and time just keeps slipping away. I mentioned that I love this time of year and today being the first day of fall I thought about having a bonfire. I mentioned it to them and they seemed to think it was a good idea. We live on a big lot in Rochester Hills and I have PLENTY of wood for a bonfire. I was thinking about sometime late October on a Saturday evening. They said they'd love to come but I figured I'd extend an invitation to any M-S members in the area that might want to drop by for a little something to eat and drink. Let me see what the response is and that way I can plan a little better. I know that a LOT of the members here hunt in October but there are quite a few that don't. I just think it would be a fun way to meet a few new members and get reaquainted with others. If you're interested just make a post here and I'll start trying to work up a date and plan it. 

Hope to see ya soon !

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Trying to get rid of those infected ash trees John? :lol: :lol: 
Not a bad idea.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Trying to get rid of those infected ash trees John? :lol: :lol:
> Not a bad idea.


Yep, it'll certainly help.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

An October bonfire or hayride would be cool.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice idea, JP, but ya sure that ya want to do it at your place? Got a feelin' this could grow into something bigger than I don't know what! Sure would be fun, but I'd sure hate to see those black helos swooping in and armored troops come sneeking around!  :yikes:


----------



## westly (Sep 25, 2004)

I think that would be a great idea i'm new to the group think this would be good to meet new freinds.


----------

